# Unterschiede der einzelnen Superlux HD 681?!



## kero81 (23. Juni 2013)

Moin,
wo genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen:

-Superlux HD 681
-Superlux HD 681 B
-Superlux HD 681 Evo WH (WH>White... ist klar)
-Superlux HD 681 Evo BK (BK>Black... auch klar)
-Superlux HD 681 F

Alle haben so ziemlich die gleichen Eigenschaften laut Thomann:

-Studio-Kopfhörer
-dynamisch
-ohrumschliessend
-halboffen
-98 db SPL
-32 Ohm
-10-30.000 Hz
-300 mW
-Kabellänge 2,5 m
-3,5 mm  Stereo-Klinke
-inkl. thomann  Adapter auf 6,3 mm Stereo-Klinke

Alleine im Gewicht und Preis unterscheiden sie sich. Würde mich über eine Erklärung freuen, denn ich plane mir einen der drei (vier) für Unterwegs zu kaufen. Gehört werden soll damit Musik vom HTC ONE. Würde mich auch über eine Empfehlung, vll. auch ein anderer KH oder InEars freuen. Vorrangig möchte ich jedoch wissen was an den einzelnen HD 681 anders ist. 

Gruß
Kero|Markus


----------



## hotfirefox (24. Juni 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon das ich mich mit einem normalen 681 nicht auf die Straße trauen würde, steht B für balanced und F für Flat.
Dies soll den Unterschied im Sounding der KH verdeutlichen.

http://brotlos.com/681comparision.jpg


----------



## dethacc (24. Juni 2013)

um es mal einfach zu erklären 
-HD681 ist der "normale"
-HD681B hat etwas weiniger Bass 
-HD681F hat nochmal etwas weniger Bass

und der EVO ist der Nachfolger des HD681 und besitzt ein abnehmbares Kabel, ein neues Design, einen etwas besseren Klang, den meisten Bass unter den 681 und was ganz wichtig ist eine schönere Verpackung.


----------



## kero81 (24. Juni 2013)

Ah alles klar. Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!  Ich tendiere ja sehr zu dem EVO, gerade wegen dem abnehmbaren Kabel. Gibt es etwas in der Preisklasse, was gut an dem HTC ONE spielt und einen vergleichbar "guten" Klang hat oder ist der HD 681 EVO für seinen Preis Top?



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das ich mich mit einem  normalen 681 nicht auf die Straße trauen würde...



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Thallassa (24. Juni 2013)

Der Evo ist zum Vergleich im HD681B
- etwas stabiler
- besitzt mehr Bass
- klingt künstlicher
- hat eine höhere Auflösung
- ist dynamischer
- hat eine größere Bühne
- hat rezessivere, weichere Höhen
- ist etwas badewannenförmiger abgestimmt
- spielt verziehender
- klingt generell wärmer
- ist besser für "künstliche" Musikrichtungen geeignet. Hört man Rock, Jazz, Metal würde ich den HD681B empehlen.

...Ausführlichen Vergleich hab ich vor zwei Monaten mal geschrieben, wenn du willst, schick ich dir zwei PMs  
Für's HTC One und für unterwegs würde ich aber keinen der beiden nehmen. Da du ein One hast, hast du dir die mitgelieferten Beats mal angehört? Etwa die Qualität kannst du beim Superlux erwarten. Ich würde entweder auf gescheite IEM setzen, oder etwas mehr für nen mobilen, geschlossenen drauflegen. Unterwegs mit nem halboffenen macht keinen Spaß und stört andere Leute.


----------



## kero81 (24. Juni 2013)

Tja, die beste hab ich scon verloren. 
Empfehlungen für etwas anderes?

Edit:
Immer her mit den pm's.


----------

